# Euro tail project on 2013 CC - went wrong, need help...



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i noticed new cc's in many other countries have different tail lights than we do in the US 
check the video below at 29 sec 
you see amber blinkers at the bottom of the outer tails as turn signal 
we just have dummy clear portion 




 
so i ordered one set on ebay from German 
i was just sure they should be the same as shown in video 
when i got the parts i was exited and just plugged one to test 
no~~~ it was just same as mine :banghead: 

now i am ended up with an extra tail light set 
while i was testing i checked the wires on the connector 
outer tail light has has 4 pins 

1 - ground 
2 - brake / signal - 12V (connects to same led for #3) 
3 - parking - 9V (connects to same led for #2) 
4 - brake / signal (square led inside) 

so even i have euro tails 
i need some kind of VAGCOM coding or hard wiring from CCEM unit 
please someone (usaf-lt-g ) help me on these wiring between the CCEM and the tail light 

while i was sitting with sigh, i noticed that there is spot that seems like for the extra light bulb housing right behind of clear portion 

i am going to get some tools and parts then try to make a hole on that spot to see what is inside 
i hope i can attach a socket to the housing and wire it to turn signal 

i will update as i get more information


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

I know this might not be much help but maybe it will help you research this further... 

VW did the exact same thing with the Tiguan.... its got a yellow tinted spot under the red portion that doesn't light up in the US models. 

Here are some links of interest... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-a-NA-2012-Tiguan-SEL-Amber-Turn-Signal-Quest 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5827244-2012-Rear-Turn-Signals 


Goodluck!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> i noticed new cc's in many other countries have different tail lights than we do in the US
> check the video below at 29 sec
> you see amber blinkers at the bottom of the outer tails as turn signal
> we just have dummy clear portion
> ...


 Digging... let me see what I can find.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Get me your model information as shown here:


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Get me your model information as shown here:


 where is that tag located? 
BTW here are some pictures 

i made a hole on the blank spot 









there is another layer of plastic which seems like the reflector housing 
i kept drilling 









so now i can try to fit a socket for 7440 bulb


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> where is that tag located?


It's either in your manual - Maintainance book.

OR

In your trunk, under the carpeting where the spare tire is... it's usually in that well on the right hand side (looking into the trunk towards the front of the car), on paper where you can peel those stickers off.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

These are the tail light models you would have needed:










You can see here the bulb holder and bulb. The bulb for the turn signal is not LED, it's a standard amber bulb.

I need the car's engine sticker though to determine the wiring because I don't have a 2013 and don't have their codes all memorized yet.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i know it is just regular bulb not led
tail lights i just got shipped from German are 3C8 945 208 J / 3C8 945 207 J


----------



## mrsteve7 (Jul 3, 2012)

akipal said:


> where is that tag located?
> BTW here are some pictures
> 
> i made a hole on the blank spot
> ...



I wonder if that white section is transparent, permitting light to pass through and out, or is a reflector that would block a light source from the back. Keep us posted ...


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> i know it is just regular bulb not led
> tail lights i just got shipped from German are 3C8 945 208 J / 3C8 945 207 J


How many pins is the connector?

I show that the outer light (which is where the amber signal would be present) is a 5 pin connector. And that the inner light is a 4 pin connector.

Yet your description at the beginning of the thread mentions only 4 pins for the outer connector. 

Can you verify?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> i noticed new cc's in many other countries have different tail lights than we do in the US
> check the video below at 29 sec
> you see amber blinkers at the bottom of the outer tails as turn signal
> we just have dummy clear portion
> ...


Can you get me the color wires of each pin? I'm trying to determine which wiring diagram applies here.... 

This is really weird because The tail light says it's supossed to be using a 5-pin connector, but all the wiring diagrams i'm looking at, say it's a 4-pin connector...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Can you get me the color wires of each pin? I'm trying to determine which wiring diagram applies here....
> 
> This is really weird because The tail light says it's supossed to be using a 5-pin connector, but all the wiring diagrams i'm looking at, say it's a 4-pin connector...


connector has 5 holes but only 4 are occupied (again this is connector on outer tail)
pin 1: brown (ground)
pin 2: grey w/ yellow (12V for brake and signal) - 'L' shape outside
pin 3: blue w/ yellow (9V for parking) - 'L' shape outside
pin 4: grey w/ blue (brake and signal) - square inside
pin 5: empty

eventually pin 2 and 3 are connected to same led's in tail light


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

meanwhile i placed 7440 socket onto the taillight and connect it to brake/turn signal wire pin #2 in the picture above






everything looks good
now i need to find the correct wire...


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

akipal said:


> meanwhile i placed 7440 socket onto the taillight and connect it to brake/turn signal wire pin #2 in the picture above
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Ya'll go hard in the paint!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

martinelles said:


> Damn... Ya'll go hard in the paint!



What the..?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

martinelles said:


> Damn... Ya'll go hard in the paint!


???:what:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Well here's the dealio.... for whatever reason, the ol' VAG-GROUP hasn't put in the correct wiring diagram into their systems. The latest VAG update was on 06-2012, and it's still referencing the older wiring diagrams. Why? I don't know.

As of right now, I have men working on it....... *TOP* men!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

ok i played around with vagcom a while
and i screwed further :banghead:

i saw threads about rear foglight on 2012 tiguan and gti
and it said changing code in byte 18

on my car it was set to 00 and in dropbox only option was EEPROM or something
once i change the value manually rear tail lights were acting all strange 

and even i changed back to 00 i couldn't get it to way it was
rear turn signals are completely gone

but in another words i separated the turn signals from the brake and parking lights
one more thing i noticed i lost the amber parking on side of headlight but they are blinking as turn signal now :screwy:

the code i used was '0F'
and for now there is no error code
also turn signals are not blinking fast only with this code

does anyone know how to reset this to factory setting? :laugh: 
or is my only option now running 2 wires for both rear turn signals?


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

This is a very interesting thread. I've never understood the idea of red turn signals for the US, generally since every other country requires amber. It seems, imo, it would be more costly for a company to make multiple parts to negate a function than just leave it in.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i got a quite of progress
first i found that wires were dedicated to each led lamp
pin 1 - ground 
pin 2 - upper led (parking + brake + turn signal)
pin 3 - bottom led (parking)
pin 4 - middle square (brake)

so first i decided to make wire on pin 2 for dedicated turn signal

taillamp . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . front CCEM connectors

4 ----------------- wire 1 ------------------- brake
3 ------\_______ wire 3 ------------/------ lower parking 
2 ------/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\------ upper parking (tapped this to lower parking to avoid error)
1 ----------------\-- wire 4 -----ground 
turn signal (-) --/
turn signal (+) --- wire 2 --------------/
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . --------\---- front turn signal

so the result is as below





now only one thing missing is brake on upper led
i need to find a way to combine pin 4 and 2 so upper led works as brake as well
either i will try diode between them or attach a relay if diode doesn't work


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> i got a quite of progress
> first i found that wires were dedicated to each led lamp
> pin 1 - ground
> pin 2 - upper led (parking + brake + turn signal)
> ...


Nice fix for now akipal. Still have a buddy working on this. Have to pull it from an active ELSA Professional, which I don't have access to, and VW hasn't replaced the ELSA i'm on currently on. I have a buddy who's getting the diagrams this weekend though, so hopefully that'll help.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

hope it works out those are nice tails


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

ok...
well i did lot of things to make this working properly and finally found that
euro tail light has different brake light from US tail light
as seen in picture below and i also found few more sources to confirm this
on outer tail light, parking light uses 9v to turn on the upper and lower led
when hitting brake, square led and lower led get turned on with 12v









so i had to change everything back to stock wiring
the coding '0F' is set to do what it should be done for euro tail light

then i ran 2 wires from BCM to each tail light for the turn signals
( this would be the simplest and easiest way to do i figured out)
i tapped wires to black/white(front left signal) and black/green(front right signal)
and connect them to the rear turn signals
now result is as in the video below


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

You got it to work! Is there anyway you might be able to write up a DIY with part #'s and the coding you used? I'm sure there are quite a few CC/Tiguan/Touareg owners out there that have been trying to get this to work.


----------



## wolf_t (Jul 28, 2010)

I would like a more detailed writeup, please.

Also, is there any way to get the rear fogs working?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

wolf_t said:


> I would like a more detailed writeup, please.
> 
> Also, is there any way to get the rear fogs working?


ok
it was pretty simple after all messes... (no diode, no relay)
but NOTE that if you follow the way i did
i have NO clue for going back to factory setting for US model

first you would need euro tail light housings (outer)
or you can make one yourself 
there is reflector inside but you need to make holes and get some bulb holders

you use all existing wires and plugs as is

1. you only need to run 2 wires (one each for front turn signals)
they are black with white and black with green found on BCM connectors (A and C)

2. run wires to the back and connect each to the new signal housing
just connect ground wire on holder to ground wire (brown) on the connector 

3. VAGCOM 
go to 09-Cent. Elect. and byte 18
you should see dropbox list and 00 selected
now again CAUTION:
if you change this to any other value... there is NO point of return...
so far i could not figure out what is the default code for US model

since there is no choice for '0F' on the dropbox
change it manually to '0F' then click on other byte
now 'DO iT' to apply new code
this deletes rear turn signal in the system
no error either
that's why you would need to run rear turn signals from the front turn signals
there is one good thing about this running both front and rear signal together
you would not need loaders for LED bulbs to prevent from blinking fast

other than that code '0F' works exactly as how euro tail light should works


my next step is change turn signal bulbs to LED bulbs
i ordered bulbs for rear
can any one find what type of bulbs go in front?
it is not same one as pre 2012 (which i searched and found as 1156)


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice write up, has anyone added the euro switch and enabled the rear fog lamp as well?

I'm taking delivery of a CC shortly and want to do all of this, but I don't want to start with a course of action that'll preclude the complete conversion.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

quick update
i changed turn signal bulbs with LED





i check the front one but i haven't seen auto bulb like that
it has very tiny base and chrome shiny glass
i don't know how to take it out wither
i didn't want to break it because the base is so tiny 
i might break it while forcing to take it off

can anyone find what type of bulb our new 2013 CC uses?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

*rear fog*

Really nice!
Did you get the rear fog to work on the 13 model?
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## wolf_t (Jul 28, 2010)

3. VAGCOM
go to 09-Cent. Elect. and byte 18
you should see dropbox list and 00 selected
now again CAUTION:
if you change this to any other value... there is NO point of return...
so far i could not figure out what is the default code for US model


Anybody found out about this? No point of return?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Forget the turn signals.... Pics of your interior PLS


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

wolf_t said:


> 3. VAGCOM
> go to 09-Cent. Elect. and byte 18
> you should see dropbox list and 00 selected
> now again CAUTION:
> ...


I can go out and check on my 13 if you like. I'll check byte 18, but I have a feeling it's going to be 00. I can put up my long coding if that helps too.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

MikeinNJ said:


> I can go out and check on my 13 if you like. I'll check byte 18, but I have a feeling it's going to be 00. I can put up my long coding if that helps too.


Yes if see your byte 18 as '00' do not change
You will lose your rear turn signal
Then you need to make wholes on your tails and run wires for signals


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

akipal said:


> Yes if see your byte 18 as '00' do not change
> You will lose your rear turn signal
> Then you need to make wholes on your tails and run wires for signals


I haven't/don't plan on changing anything with my tails. I didn't know if you needed the stock North American coding for some reason.


----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

*Rear Amber Turns - LED*

OP: I'm planning to take advantage of all your work and duplicate this on my '14 cc. 

Can you answer two questions?

What routing did you take through the car to run the two wires from CECM to new rear turn signals?

What amber LED bulbs did you use for the rears? Did you use the EOM (euro) bulb housing?

Thanks.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

JWadle said:


> OP: I'm planning to take advantage of all your work and duplicate this on my '14 cc.
> 
> Can you answer two questions?
> 
> ...


routing? just ran two wires on driver's side all the way to trunk
forget which type were the bulbs
let me check and get back here


----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks. I'd appreciate knowing what LEDs and sockets you used.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, assuming you used two new wires for the amber turn signals, how did you disable the red brake lights as turn signals? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

JWadle said:


> Also, assuming you used two new wires for the amber turn signals, how did you disable the red brake lights as turn signals? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have use VAGCOM to code it
check my post #18 on this tread

our original code is hidden (it is shown as '00') so once you change it
there is no turning back
you can not restore it


----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks.

Can you help with which CECM pin provides power for the rear fog? I know 2013+ US cc's don't have the rear fog LEDs in the taillight, but I'm planning to use an additional red LED light for the rear fog and power it with a new wire from the CECM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Realize this is an old thread but wanted to see if anyone else has tried this. I would really like to get Amber turn signals if possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misiu.ryb (May 21, 2015)

*Light bulb check light problem*

Hi, I have fallowed your instructions when converting my lights to EU. All works but I have permanent dash error , check rear left and right turn light ( bulb check light). 
My car has been imported from Canada. Any suggestions regarding coding?


----------

